# Bathroom Heater



## Johnny821 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi all,

Hoping someone here can help me out. I need to install an electric heater in a bathroom. The wiring is there already for either a 3' baseboard heater a couple of inches off the side of the tub or a kickspace heater under the vanity. My first choice was a kickspace heater, but the vanity stands on 4" legs so is open underneath and I can't find a kickspace heater that can be exposed. Wet location baseboard heaters seem to be too expensive to consider being it wouldn't be submerged in water, only some splash. I think I will go with a standard baseboard heater and use a GFCI thermostat. If you guys can tell me what you think or have a better idea, that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Just have a toe kick fabricated for under the vanity.. it is best place to have heat for warming the floor and room at the same time..


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

B4T said:


> Just have a toe kick fabricated for under the vanity.. it is best place to have heat for warming the floor and room at the same time..


The vanity has 4 legs. I think that would look strange. How about a rectangular heater that mounts on the wall. They have some that are very narrow but they cannot be under a towel bar, behind a door or near the toilet paper.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

This is very cheap and fastens over a receptacle. I think it is from wal-mart. I used this one and they work okay. The other were well over $100.


----------



## Johnny821 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Bathroom heater*

I should've included this picture of the vanity.










This isn't exactly it but the bottom is the design I'm talking about.


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

Put a baseboard in and be done with it.Why the G.F.I.stat?It's not required by code is it?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

crosport said:


> Put a baseboard in and be done with it.Why the G.F.I.stat?It's not required by code is it?



Have you checked out CONVECTAIR heaters, 

Excellent heaters, but a bit pricey!


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

*Convectair.*

Convectair. http://www.convectair.ca


We use their devices frequently, never had complaints.


----------



## Johnny821 (Apr 24, 2011)

crosport said:


> Put a baseboard in and be done with it.Why the G.F.I.stat?It's not required by code is it?



No, its not required by code, but having the baseboard heater two inches from the tub, I thought it would be a good idea. A GFCI thermostat is pretty damn expensive though. If I can put in a basic T-stat, I will.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Johnny821 said:


> No, its not required by code, but having the baseboard heater two inches from the tub, I thought it would be a good idea. A GFCI thermostat is pretty damn expensive though. If I can put in a basic T-stat, I will.


 
Use a line voltage thermostat and GFI protect the circuit.


----------



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

You can ceiling mount a heater as well if wall space is the issue.


----------



## Johnny821 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Bathroom heater*



mcclary's electrical said:


> Use a line voltage thermostat and GFI protect the circuit.


The price of a breaker + a standard line volt t-stat would be the same or slightly more than a GFI t-stat.



> You can ceiling mount a heater as well if wall space is the issue.


I personally don't like ceiling mount heaters, plus the wiring is already there and wall space is not an issue , just the location of the baseboard and the vanity design are my two issues.

If someone knows of a company that makes a stand alone kickspace/toekick heater (meaning aesthetically finished exterior) that I can install under the open cabinet, that would be the best option. Second option is opinions on a GFI t-stat for the baseboard near the tub.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Don't put a toe kick in. If you have ever had to stand in front of one for any length of time, you would know why. Bare feet would be really bad. If you read the install instructions, they tell you that.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The fact is a gfci for the baseboard is a waste of money. I would not install one but that is up to you.


----------



## Johnny821 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Bathroom heater*

Thanks all for your input. I'll just put a basic line volt t-stat and the baseboard heater in. Thanks.


----------

